# What's your favorite Guitar Music?



## CageFan (Dec 2, 2010)

Mine is "Recuerdos de la Alhambra"







```

```


----------



## CageFan (Dec 2, 2010)

> http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUZQhW10K8w


Hope this time will work.


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

For now I will go with this transcription of Liszt's transcription of Schubert's "Standchen"  I'm about to finish learning it


----------



## CageFan (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks Wicked one for posting this. I thought it is beautiful. It often takes extra time and effort to perfecting a new learned piece of music, I am sure you will do just fine. It always amazed me guitarists could transcribe many classical compositions into this six string solo instrument.


----------



## MildredMildred (Dec 8, 2010)

*fave music*

country songs are really soulful great to listen with guitar

by mil essay papers


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

Glad you liked it  and it really is amazing transcribing stuff for guitar, CageFan. Especially Chopin's waltzes. 

One thing you feel when you hear the piano, but there's some new stuff inside yourself when you play it on guitar. Plus that very distinct sounds of the guitar...

*grabs guitar and starts playing Chopin posthumous waltz in A minor*


----------

